# Cross platform Java & Android-Studio



## Alain De Vos (Mar 16, 2020)

1. Can I say Java is cross platform but not the Android-Java-Libraries used by android-studio or is it the tooling ?
2. The building tools ,gradle, seem overly complex to me. In fact gradle provides problems for any other editor.
3. Is in the end not the danger that you will only be able to develop on Android using only the Android-IDE no other IDE,
and only on a Android machine no other O.S. and give 99% of any revenue to Google ?


----------

